# Tractor hitch pins vs link pins



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So we have these tractors that we're using the inverted blowers. Quite a few have the pins with a roll pin, we've had a few roll pins break and I wonder why we're using these. Other than that's what initially came with the blowers.

So I start searching and see top link pins and hitch pins and step pins and blah, blah, blah. 

Looks like Braber hitch pins are Grade 8. Can't find any details on the other types. 

Anyone see an issue with using the Braber type to connect the blowers? I know the handle isn't going to break like the stupid roll pins and stuff starts falling apart.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Well roll pins are not roll pins. In tractor pulling we use what’s called a spirl roll pins they look the same at quick glance but are basically multi layers and are rated for loads. We would snap grade 5 and 8 bolts but not spirl roll pins.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> Well roll pins are not roll pins. In tractor pulling we use what's called a spirl roll pins they look the same at quick glance but are basically multi layers and are rated for loads. We would snap grade 5 and 8 bolts but not spirl roll pins.


Maybe I didn't explain well enough but they most assuredly are roll pins. The thing on the far end.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I didn't explain well enough but they most assuredly are roll pins. The thing on the far end.
> 
> View attachment 199023


Yes the end pin that runs Thur is a roll pin. Replace it with a spiral roll pin. When I get back to the shop I will that a picture of one


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Fireside is referring to this kind of roll pin but replacing the whole pin with one with handle is ok to.
See the difference


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Fireside is referring to this kind of roll pin but replacing the whole pin with one with handle is ok to.
> See the difference
> View attachment 199024


Oh


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you using these on the 3pt? Why are they under load or are they being used somewhere else...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Are you using these on the 3pt? Why are they under load or are they being used somewhere else...


Yes, the roll pin on the end breaks and we lose the pins. I don't believe we've had any issues with the ones with handles.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, the roll pin on the end breaks and we lose the pins. I don't believe we've had any issues with the ones with handles.


So I assume it's a smaller hole that a hog ring wouldn't work? I have seen single roll pins crack and break though by themselves right in half...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

We use these on anything that is not a fast hitch. Providing you are talking about connecting the implement to the 3 point of the tractor


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes, the roll pin on the end breaks and we lose the pins. I don't believe we've had any issues with the ones with handles.


You might find the pins in the spring when you start mowing.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I didn't explain well enough but they most assuredly are roll pins. The thing on the far end.
> 
> View attachment 199023


Pins like these are so stupid. Companies will do anything to make something a nickel cheaper if the an engineer says it will work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Pins like these are so stupid. Companies will do anything to make something a nickel cheaper if the an engineer says it will work.


What's even more stupid is someone selling them to me with a blower.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What's even more stupid is someone selling them to me with a blower.


 Were they behind a counter ?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Maybe I didn't explain well enough but they most assuredly are roll pins. The thing on the far end.
> 
> View attachment 199023


Use those little pins with a ring. Can't remember what they've called, but the ring snaps over. And they seem to stay in place.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Use those little pins with a ring. Can't remember what they've called, but the ring snaps over. And they seem to stay in place.


These? Tractor hitch pin. They get your finger every once in a while.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> These? Tractor hitch pin. They get your finger every once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 199026


Yup. Dems de wons.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Use those little pins with a ring. Can't remember what they've called, but the ring snaps over. And they seem to stay in place.





LapeerLandscape said:


> These? Tractor hitch pin. They get your finger every once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 199026


Yes lynch/hog ring pins mentioned a few posts back...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are they using the roll pins cause one side has no room to do anything? Ive run into that on my kubotas. If you design something that requires a pin make sure you dont have to be an engineer to figure out the way its gotta go in. 
When i use the black ones with the red handles i drill out the hole for a bigger lynch pin. They made the holes so tiny they only fit clevis pins .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Are they using the roll pins cause one side has no room to do anything? Ive run into that on my kubotas. If you design something that requires a pin make sure you dont have to be an engineer to figure out the way its gotta go in.
> When i use the black ones with the red handles i drill out the hole for a bigger lynch pin. They made the holes so tiny they only fit clevis pins .


No, no idea why.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> These? Tractor hitch pin. They get your finger every once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 199026


I believe those are called "lynch pins" or at least that is what we have always called them...

Who knows they might have changed the name on those too cause someone got a hurt feeling about that too...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And if you loose the keeper clips often on the pins like I posted, they make these locking keeper clips that you have to push in all the way tight, and twist the clip 90 degrees and pull out.

Like these


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I believe those are called "lynch pins" or at least that is what we have always called them...
> 
> Who knows they might have changed the name on those too cause someone got a hurt feeling about that too...


I've always known them as lynch pins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Zip tie


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put washers behind the pins,


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

In a pinch,I doubled up roll pins by tapping a smaller one into the void of the bigger one, after it was installed, kind of mimicking the spiral roll style. That worked too


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

McMaster Carr is gonna be your friend on this one.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

In a pinch we put a bolt through the hole with a lock not


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lock not???


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lock not???


Anti-seize?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Arctic uses a 1/4" bolt with nylon lock nut on the 4 pins for the slip hitch. We never have had an issue with them shearing off.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lock not???


It's like double nutting but different.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> It's like double nutting but different.


Understood


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Arctic uses a 1/4" bolt with nylon lock nut on the 4 pins for the slip hitch. We never have had an issue with them shearing off.


I shear them off all the time when when I am removing them for some reason...


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I shear them off all the time when when I am removing them for some reason...


Dont your ratchet go in reverse.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Dont your ratchet go in reverse.


No, but my 1/2" Ray Evernham rainbow warrior impact with 7/16" socket does...


----------

